# What Bloodline Do You Own??Any Suggestions?Regrets?



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

what kind of bloodline do u own???...i own a 100% pure bred razors edge but i want to get another bloodline i just want some of yalls opinions because im only familiar with the RE and Gotti


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i own a jeep/nigerino bitch and i love her shes a little firecracker but she keeps me on toes and off the couch i would like to get a bigger pit in the future most likely an amstaff or slightly larger apbt if i can find one, not really a fan of bullies unless thier tall and correct and have some drive to them no lowriders over here jmo


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Every dog we own is either pure Collett or a Collett cross. We love the line and are proud to use it in weight pull, show, & obedience. It has never let us down.

I also love the older game lines that are still around in pure form today. Colby, Boudreaux, Sorrells, & Garner to name a few.


----------



## MANNY1 (Jun 2, 2009)

i own a blue female that is 50% watchdog/chaos and 25% sorrel. i have owned several jeep dogs, maverick dogs, and the most i really regret getting rid of were my mayday dogs.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

got

east ends nellison
big red
nellis
taylors bandit


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The only regret i have is purchasing my first APBT from a BYB.... She is Turpins

The female i have in my avatar is 100% edge... what do you know about the bully lines?

Are you looking for APBT lines or Am Bully?


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a hawiian jules/boudreaux and hes wonderful. His daddy is about 100lbs and all muscle.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> The only regret i have is purchasing my first APBT from a BYB.... She is Turpins


Me too, but it's a good/hard lesson learned


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

u have a nice dog NEELA very pretty, those are the kind of dogs that i prefer cuz i own one just like it but shes a blue fawn 100% edge...im intrested in the APBT lines, im not a big fan of am bullys.....im tryin to purchase some other bloodline thats why im tryin to get info frm ppl


----------



## ralphie02 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Watchdog Bloodline*

My blue pit Judah is watchdog/colby. He's taller than most pits, as most watchdogs are. He also broader shoulders and a wider head. I love this breed and Judah gets compliments at every show. Good luck with your search.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks ralph


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I own all Nevada/RE dogs. I love it and it works perfect for me. It gives the nice show look to my dogs with great working ability, with out to much of the inbreeding and way to close linebreeding from just having the show lines.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX

im liking him so far


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I own an Am Bully and she is Gotti/Monster. Great temperment and loving dog. My only regret is that I didn't have enough money to buy her sister as well.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> u have a nice dog NEELA very pretty, those are the kind of dogs that i prefer cuz i own one just like it but shes a blue fawn 100% edge...im intrested in the APBT lines, im not a big fan of am bullys.....im tryin to purchase some other bloodline thats why im tryin to get info frm ppl


im a little confused you own a 100% razors edge but your not a big fan of ambully lines you know razors edge is the line that created the ambully right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> im a little confused you own a 100% razors edge but your not a big fan of ambully lines you know razors edge is the line that created the ambully right?


She is very aware. She likes her dog but the overall American Bully is not something she prefers as most are not bred with any concern on the overall dog. Her American Bully happens to be one of the well bred ones.

I am sure she will be around soon to correct me if wrong lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> She is very aware. She likes her dog but the overall American Bully is not something she prefers as most are not bred with any concern on the overall dog. Her American Bully happens to be one of the well bred ones.
> 
> I am sure she will be around soon to correct me if wrong lol


im not at she...rotflamo...im a DUDE....yeah my bully is not one of those bullys that are overbred and look like theyre juiced up...sdont get me wrong theyre beautiful dogs but mines is "one of the well breed ones" like he/she said...she has very good drive and full of energy but she is considered a bully breed....im still researchin becuz this is goin to b my last dog i get, 2 is enough for me and im about to get a house, so im b able to get a springpole and actually work both of my dogs to their full potential....im tellin u ownin a house is a thing if u want to have a APBT/Bully breed


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i own a bully,hes 21 blackjack /butthead.couldnt ask for a better temperment and drive.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

belindabone said:


> i own a bully,hes 21 blackjack /butthead.couldnt ask for a better temperment and drive.


any pictures?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> im not at she...rotflamo...im a DUDE...


 I Thought He was quoting Neela I was referring to her.

Sorry bout that I come on line half asleep and don't read clearly lmao.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I Thought He was quoting Neela I was referring to her.
> 
> Sorry bout that I come on line half asleep and don't read clearly lmao.


no harm done


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> any pictures?


yea i think i still have my album up,but i just posted some new photos of him a few days ago..in the pic section.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I Thought He was quoting Neela I was referring to her.
> 
> Sorry bout that I come on line half asleep and don't read clearly lmao.


not talking bout neela im well aware of her knowledge about ambully's i was confused by the posters statement but thats cleared up and i agree with him im not a fan of heavy bully looking dogs i perfer the leggier tall bully if i was goin that direction


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> not talking bout neela im well aware of her knowledge about ambully's i was confused by the posters statement but thats cleared up and i agree with him im not a fan of heavy bully looking dogs i perfer the leggier tall bully if i was goin that direction


Yeah I realized that when I came back lol.. I just saw the name Neela in the post and assumed you where talking to her:hammer: . I know how to read I swear lol.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we have these really cool bloodlines.....RESCUED!!! LMAO!!! I know jack about bloodlines overall but you guys are steadily teaching me! The only thing I will concede as definitely being better with a papered dog is being able to do show stuff! We have been trying to find groups that do "fun" classes for WP and agility because I would liek to get my dogs involved but it's VERY difficult when they are not papered....oh, and altered, of course! LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> we have these really cool bloodlines.....RESCUED!!! LMAO!!! I know jack about bloodlines overall but you guys are steadily teaching me! The only thing I will concede as definitely being better with a papered dog is being able to do show stuff! We have been trying to find groups that do "fun" classes for WP and agility because I would liek to get my dogs involved but it's VERY difficult when they are not papered....oh, and altered, of course! LOL


u can get papers for for ur pit but u have to spay/neuter him 1st so he can compete in dog sports


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yep its all about shelter blood here. we have plenty of time for purebred show stuff when the shelter pits are all placed in homes of their own and the public gets educated on breeding dogs that shouldnt be. after 10 years and around 5500 shelter pits, I have become their #1 fan and advocate. everything I do in life is about my family and the dogs. I couldnt be more happy with anything else right now!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

redog said:


> yep its all about shelter blood here. we have plenty of time for purebred show stuff when the shelter pits are all placed in homes of their own and the public gets educated on breeding dogs that shouldnt be. after 10 years and around 5500 shelter pits, I have become their #1 fan and advocate. everything I do in life is about my family and the dogs. I couldnt be more happy with anything else right now!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

uppity up up


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I own dogs with the following bloodlines:
nevada
edge
orbans
larums
gaff
shaws
ruffian/york

The only blood i wouldn't own is inbred york due to epilepsy and atoxia, I would not have a problem with owning an outcross with york such as one of my bred bys has off his dam but I don't like to take chances on health issues which have been proven under certain breedings.

I also do not like gotti and new school inbred edge. I try to steer clear of kinks, bad bites, too tall, too heavy, easty westy, blue eyes etc etc.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> im a little confused you own a 100% razors edge but your not a big fan of ambully lines you know razors edge is the line that created the ambully right?


no actually oldschool razors edge is 100% game Bred 100% APBT.
i have an oldschool razors edge.
new school is over done... or ambully.

so actually in this since he could me oldschool.
and it would be correct and you, not so much.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

at most old school razors edge is 100% amstaff not APBT


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I own a 100% watchdog blood line dog and he is only 1 year old. He is big already 70 pounds. He is very fast and agile he loves to chase me on my 4 wheeler. and more than anything he is a sweet dog that likes people and loves attention. he is a great pet and a strong dog. i have the pleasure of knowing some of his siblings and they are all realy good dogs nice temperment and and alot of drive they all want to please you. I hope this helps I have pics of mine in my albums!


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a jeep dog and a watch dog and a hunny bunch dog and they all are great!


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I have Hemphill/Wilder, Frisco/Busenbark, Sorrells, and Boogieman/Wilder.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> no actually oldschool razors edge is 100% game Bred 100% APBT.
> i have an oldschool razors edge.
> new school is over done... or ambully.
> 
> ...


What would you consider Old School Razor's Edge because Dave Wilson himself would never refer to any dog with RE blood APBT. They may have APBT blood in the ped but he would NEVER EVER refer to any dog of his as an APBT. So either you started RE blood before Dave Wilson or you just need to do some research. Any dog having Razors Edge Blood with dogs in the ped such as Cairo, Big Bear, Rose of Cairo or Throwing Knuckles will always be considered American Bully.


----------



## IMMORTALKENNELS (Jul 15, 2009)

OH LORD IM GONNA START WITH JEEP,BOLIO FEM SHE IS THE WILDEST LITTLE THING EVER I DONT BREED HER SHES MY PET BUT I REGRET GETTING HER.LOL UHM.. I HAD ONE NIGERINO/JEEP HORRIBLE LITTLE CREATURES.LOL GATOR/COLBY MY FAV GREAT BODIES STRONG EASY TO TRAIN,UHM..RAZORS EDGE/GOTTI,BIG/LIL BABIES LOVEABLE.KINGFISH SO FAR ONLY MY OPINION ON MY EXPERIENCE ARE NOT THAT SMART TO BE A APBT.BUT I LOVEM ALL.LOL LIST GOES ON.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Mine is Jeep,Colby,and Eli all of which are game. she is EXTREMELY smart and all the same EXTREMELY stubborn, but i great dog with a wonderful personality so no regrets really.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Inf602 said:


> What would you consider Old School Razor's Edge because Dave Wilson himself would never refer to any dog with RE blood APBT. They may have APBT blood in the ped but he would NEVER EVER refer to any dog of his as an APBT. So either you started RE blood before Dave Wilson or you just need to do some research. Any dog having Razors Edge Blood with dogs in the ped such as Cairo, Big Bear, Rose of Cairo or Throwing Knuckles will always be considered American Bully.


That is so wrong. Dave has been around a lot longer than the term American Bully. His dogs were APBT and he did refer to them as that, I heard him plenty of times. Knuckles was an Amstaff.


----------



## bigironmike (Jun 28, 2009)

Old school Greyline now, and am lookin at bringin in some OFRN blood soon......need me another dog to title.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OFRN and Greyline??? together???


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*yeap*

i own two a boy and a girl they are tnt/condra, colby, eli, carver and watchdog. then i have an old school game razoredge/watchdog i gave to my daughter. im not a fan of razoregde either but my daughter liked her and she cant have puppies. cause didnt wanted me boy loose or get next to her when she came in heat. but i love tnt/condra


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*razoredge*

they are 50% pit and50% amstaff. so dey can be daul reg. and razoredge is da first and like those over breed bullies he was average size dat wha he mean oldschool as the first cause da girl i got is da same size as n stack and built like him da only differents is her color, she revers blue fawn and she a girl. lol!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I have linebred Klassic K9 dogs. I have one female thats an out cross and she's KK9 on the top and Boudreax/maverick on the bottom


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

anything that is razors edge, gotti, greyline is a american bully.
throwing knuckles was an amstaff so there is no american pitbull terrier blood in those bloodlines. there is no such thing as old school game razors edge or anything like that. if you claim its game then your doing something illegal.
why cant people just be happy with what they own and accept what breed they have?
nothing wrong with bullies and amstaffs until you start calling them APBT's.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Mi pit is 50%re and 50% gator very game for being a bully


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quite often when people mention they have old edge, is when they have "RE" dogs that where not bred by dave wilson. Dave started his lines with dogs that where not bred by him but he still slapped the RE name on those dogs. 

Anyone with eyes can see when the mixing started.. Its easy to tell when you go from an amstaff to a french mastiff cross.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

king bluepit can you explain game?? im just wondering what is the definition of this word being thrown around here. only way to know if a dog is game is in a box and thats illegal so maybe there is a new interpretation of the word?
im only asking cause a few people reffered there ambullies as game.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a RE Female grandaughter to throwin Knuckles she is not super bully but not the most Athletic girl out there. Her Sire Prince of knuckles was supper atletic tall and blocky. She is short, big chest and full of energy but her short legs cant keep up with my red nose pit. So i think that is a downfall to some Bully lines, the lack of athleticism.JMO Still love her thou!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

eliezer said:


> king bluepit can you explain game?? im just wondering what is the definition of this word being thrown around here. only way to know if a dog is game is in a box and thats illegal so maybe there is a new interpretation of the word?
> im only asking cause a few people reffered there ambullies as game.


Imean it as saying he has very high drive for being ambully he has the swag of a apbt


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

cool thanks for clearing that up


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

eliezer said:


> cool thanks for clearing that up


no prolem my friend


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

King_bluepit said:


> Imean it as saying he has very high drive for being ambully he has the swag of a apbt


Lol. Ay thats a cool way to put it.


----------



## pedro (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, my name is Pedro and i live in belgium(a little town in europe).
I have owned a swinford bandog(50%chinaman) 2 ofrn dogs imported from america. Now i have a female outcross woods,wilder/watchdog. She is a very active dog and looks good. She is 44lbs and 13months. She is nervous and stubborn, difficult to train but loves to work and play. She loves people,
But can't get allong with other animals!
Inside she acts like a teddy bear and outside like a monster!
Also i don't really know if her pedigree is true because the father is from finland and i have heard there are many fake pedigrees going around.
But i know both parents they complete eachother perfectly and i hope i will see this in my dog...untill now i have no regrets! I like this dog better than my ofrn Dogs.


----------

